# Google's search engine becomes new antipiracy weapon



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

> *Sites that generate too many copyright takedown notices will be moved lower in search rankings. And Google will be busy: Copyright owners flagged more than 4.3 million URLs in the last 30 days alone.*
> 
> Google search will be less welcoming to sites accused by copyright owners of piracy.
> On the company's blog, Google outlined a new measure designed at penalizing sites that generate too many complaints from copyright owners.
> ...



Whether this will control piracy really? 



Spoiler



By this time, lots of people knew about torrents alone can be searched by torrentz.eu. Whats the point of google here? Is it just for rapidshare-kind of sites? I'm afraid that too can be searched by filestube.com


----------



## random_hero (Aug 12, 2012)

Where there is a will, there is a way.

Savvy people know their way around.


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 12, 2012)

And the Point being ?

  Its not that i used Google to fish out THB ....ever.


----------



## suyash_123 (Aug 12, 2012)

this will not help for anti-piracy much.....

it will give them power to block/abandon site  even if there are some legal issue .

But other wise that site is full of useful content...

filtering of the Search results is One way to tame the internet in my view...   

 Google is one of free content provider like youtube, bloggers and other sites and it has lots of copyright videos/stuff, and now he has to block that to from search results ...

We need a Google alternative soon 


Bad move by Google


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Whether this will control piracy really?
> 
> By this time, lots of people knew about torrents alone can be searched by torrentz.eu. Whats the point of google here? Is it just for rapidshare-kind of sites? I'm afraid that too can be searched by filestube.com


Torrentz.eu is no longer trustworthy, its taking torrents down against dmca notices, its becoming pretty useless, almost all popular links are removed 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/JoJ3q.jpg


The only was now is to search directly from tpb/133x/h33t.



suyash_123 said:


> this will not help for anti-piracy much.....
> 
> it will give them power to block/abandon site  even if there are some legal issue .
> 
> ...


Try Bing.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 12, 2012)

Is of use for those people who never bothered to look beyond first page of their search result.


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Is of use for those people who never bothered to look beyond first page of their search result.



Google can be proud, at this situation. 
Innocent netsurfer searches for some movie/songs and Google will say 'No results found', thereby fooling the guy.


----------



## myzoneajay (Aug 12, 2012)

this is bad for all pirates.
for us too


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Google can be proud, at this situation.
> Innocent netsurfer searches for some movie/songs and Google will say 'No results found', thereby fooling the guy.



  Correct man!!! They all know that everyone start's from google which is why google is their new anti-piracy weapone!!!


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

NikiNfOuR said:


> Correct man!!! They all know that everyone start's from google which is why google is their new anti-piracy weapone!!!



@Google: *Don't be Evil *on web-newbies.


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> @Google: *Don't be Evil *on web-newbies.



 But for the newbie's of this age, free and open web is going to be a real challenge


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 12, 2012)

whining pirates.....................  
hey, but seasoned pirates venture beyond the first page.....
and people have forgotten about the word "noob"


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

I am on 11th page now, looking for some rare stuff, so doesn't bother me.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Aug 12, 2012)

and google knows if they are not "lenient" slowly, "#1 search engine on the planet" will slump in its rank


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 13, 2012)

Seriously speaking, Google is not the great search engine anymore.  From the day it started censoring our search results... it lost its status. Many a time I find this message in Google -- search results omitted in compliance with DMCA bla bla bla. I was not searching for some pirate contents... then WTH is Google doing. Does it think all its users as thief. A search engine should search webpages, be it good or bad.

I use Duckduckgo now a days.


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Aug 13, 2012)

Totally agree with you . They have gone to the road of evil.


----------



## Anorion (Aug 13, 2012)

do not dance to this evil beat

its cleaning really
if at all nubs wont get at file shares
less spam and ads in comments of uploads
all good


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Aug 13, 2012)

How hard they try banning, we always have a way.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Aug 13, 2012)

good move


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

I respect Google's way, but it wont bring a revolution in piracy-management.


----------



## chetnan (Aug 13, 2012)

Hi,

From last 1 year day by day google becomes strict.

I appreciate rules and regulations but over strict, over rules are always bad.

Only one thing happen from this is, people go for Yahoo and Bing.

Thanks


----------



## Flash (Aug 13, 2012)

chetnan said:


> Hi,
> 
> From last 1 year day by day google becomes strict.
> 
> ...



Maybe Google wants to put up a GOOD-BOY-FACE before FTC.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Torrentz.eu is no longer trustworthy, its taking torrents down against dmca notices, its becoming pretty useless, almost all popular links are removed
> The only was now is to search directly from tpb/133x/h33t.


I agree..torrentz was my favourite now the message of DMCA in it & in google... losing faith in it though


----------



## gameranand (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it doesn't bother me much. I know my way around.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2012)

Who gives a Damn!!! ? , We will always have alternatives . 

Let the N00bS rest in P3ac3.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

So,what is the best way left now if someone want find Warez ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 15, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well it doesn't bother me much. I know my way around.


Most of us do, this move is actually good, this one click piracy is drawing too much attention, if things get a bit harder n00bs will leave, which will lift the unwanted attention so we can go on in peace.



Revolution said:


> So,what is the best way left now if someone want find Warez ?


Not open to discuss on forum, read the rules, if you want to communicate further, PM me.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice, Google should continue this to stay away from legal issues regarding piracy indexing.


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Google is doing a great job in bringing down piracy but people always find a way so...lets see if this works out


----------



## asingh (Aug 15, 2012)

The good stuff is anyways partially underground.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 15, 2012)

tkin said:


> Most of us do, this move is actually good, this one click piracy is drawing too much attention, if things get a bit harder n00bs will leave, which will lift the unwanted attention so we can go on in peace.
> 
> 
> .



Yeha , I agree with this. It was drawing way too much attention and luring newbies who used to spam like hell.
Atleast we will have quality stuffs now.And thats all which matters.


----------



## Usui1811 (Aug 20, 2012)

asingh said:


> The good stuff is anyways partially underground.


agreed :nod:


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 20, 2012)

ohh, is it so? Then why does Songspk.pk appears on top position in google search ?


----------

